# Collars for the house



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So all three of my dogs tend to get their fur worn down by standard buckle collars on all of the time. I used to have them not wear a collar in the house, but it got to be annoying putting on and taking off collars all the time as well as the possibility of them not having a collar on in case one got out of the house (though all three are microchipped). If we go out somewhere beyond a quick potty walk, I'd put on their regular collars with their ID tags, but do fur savers help for this just for in the house? I am a bit wary of keep a choke style collar on them when unsupervised. Any other ideas?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Cujo doesn't wear a collar in the house n Lyka wears a very thin nylon choker around the house just so I have something to grab if I need to. I hate the way the fur starts to look with collars always on, the yard is fenced n that's where I play with the dogs mostly so they don't really need a collar unless I leave the house with them.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Since I am obsessive, I'm afraid to have them nekkid, even in the house and yard.

They all have narrow lightweight fabric collars (with tags) for around the house. These are the stupid clip collars. If we leave the house, I unclip them and buckle on the leather collars.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Rolled leather collars don't wear down the fur as bad as some other collars.
I just leave their "sled dog" collars on mine all the time as they don't have a buckle and are a pain to get on and off and I only remove them to wash the collar or the dog.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I hate the way the fur starts to look with collars always on,


i suppose i'd do a lot of things different if i based everything on how the dog looks...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Mike Schoonbrood said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the way the fur starts to look with collars always on,
> ...


Wow. I sure didn't read this as "basing everything on how the dog looks."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

the rolled leather collars do not wear the fur off; i don't have a "real" fur saver on my pup--i have an old choke-chain with a big snap thru both rings so he can escape if he should get hooked somehow....

which he shouldn't, b/c he's under my eyes all the time when he's outside...but ya never know :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> ... I just leave their "sled dog" collars on mine all the time as they don't have a buckle.


How do they go on?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> Mike Schoonbrood said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the way the fur starts to look with collars always on,
> ...


I believe that a pretty dog is a confident dog. :roll:


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I've heard the same thing about rolled collars or those thin little material chokers the AKC/CKC dogs wear. They can be clipped together on both rings so they do not accidently snag and choke the dog. But, if the dog twists around, they may tighten too much to pull off over the head anyway.
I take off the collar if leave the dog in the vehicle alone or if I leave the property or house. I'm a worry wart.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Connie asked "how do they go on?"

they are a continuous ring collar and have a slide fastener adjustment.
They usually have a big ring(1 1/2") as it is easier to snag in cold weather with gloves on. Like the "RC" model at the link, except that I make my own.
http://www.akkosports.com/english/collars_leashes.htm


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Rolled leather collars - I second/third that - they won't rub or break the hair. Fur savers are the worst - so much for "fur saving" - if you leave those on, the hair will be broken in no time. I also use flat leather collars, not too thick (only about 1/2" wide) and they lay flat, don't rub too badly. I always like to keep a flat collar on my dogs at all times with tag on, just in case.

molly


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Do the rolled leather collars fit like like standard buckle collars or are they supposed to fit higher up? I've seen them at pet stores, but not on too many dogs around here.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

the rolled leather are just like any other leather or flat collars, they are just rolled so they don't rub as much and they sit under the hair so they don't flatten and mat as much for longer-haired dogs. They should fit just like any other buckle collar, not high up on the neck as they are not a training collar.

molly


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I am a bit wary of keep a choke style collar on them when unsupervised. Any other ideas?


You could just get a stainless steel chain link from Home Depot or something if you're nervous about the choke. Just tie it into the links...no choke.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine wears a choker, unless he's working, then it's a harness. Most of our working dogs wear either a choker or a flat collar. I don't worry about the hair wearing uneven.

DFrost


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

both of my dogs wear rolled leather collars. I like them, but make sure you get one that's appropriately sized. If the collar is too big, there isn't a little loop to hold down the excess length at the end like there is on flat collars. I got both of mine too big.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I find the way the buckles wear the hair a real advantage. I found that when they are out hunting, they way less apt to be stolen because "who wants a dog with rough fur around their neck. Also, the hogs do take them a tad more seriously when bayed up. When those hogs see perfect hair they just seem to think they can walk all over those pampered pooches.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I find the way the buckles wear the hair a real advantage. I found that when they are out hunting, they way less apt to be stolen because "who wants a dog with rough fur around their neck. Also, the hogs do take them a tad more seriously when bayed up. When those hogs see perfect hair they just seem to think they can walk all over those pampered pooches.


Totally. That news-announcer "do" can really detract from the look of a hunter.

And messy fur as theft-deterrent..... I like it.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

my dobe wears a flat leather collar, my muttly labX wears a nylon quick-release, and my GSD wears a choke-chain held open w/a snap thru both rings. around the house.

when we go out, the GSD has his prong collar on; he virtually LEAPS into it when it comes out b/c he knows something really fun is usually in the offing. 

really, for day-to-day wear, on a longer-haired dog, the rolled leather collars are the best for minimizing hair breakage.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

My dogs wear flat leather collars 99% of the time. I've never really had a problem w/ the hair breaking off or wearing down so much...or maybe I do but haven't noticed enough because it doesn't bother me?  Now I'll have to take notice! :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My GSD's wear fur savers. I haven't had any broken hair.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Same here with Jerry!


----------

